# Women keep flirting with me while ubering



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating














im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands off me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders.. infelt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said f her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax.


You're doing a great job so far keeping it professional. Give pax that touch you 3* or less and report them to Uber Support immediately after the ride. That way if there is a problem Uber will have your side of the story first.

Make sure to have a camera or at least record audio so you have some kind of evidence if you get accused of anything.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

GammaRayBurst

I'll ride as your decoy or um body guard. I'll take one for the team, or in this case three?

I will tip. Or gas money, nachos, beer.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This is a tough job as you’re finding out.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> This is a tough job as you're finding out.


Really hardens ones character.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Guys he's asking for advice, not jackass comments.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

A few questions for the op.
How chubby- lumber jack husky size or 3 Big Macs a day chubby.
It’s a known fact that females enjoy the company of lets call it “large men”.
Also as far as your perception as not handsome. Nice term by the way.
As far as I can tell in all of my years of interacting with females, your ability to hold a conversation & show confidence goes along way.
Men put more perception in appearance than females.
Regarding the female attraction to ride share drivers. This is totally awsome right.
My wife still gets excited when I roll off my Uber facts.
159 merit badges
42 thank you notes
1600 rated 5 star rides
I try to steer all conversations away from my driver rating of 3 or under with my wife.
Side note - remain calm if this happens again. When you mention you are engaged or married, some females see this as a gaming opportunity. Similar to a mouse wanting cheese.
Out of curiosity, how often do men act in this way toward you.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said f her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


I am opposìt as you are I am tall macular and nice looking but I am not that friendly plus I pick much less drunk pax since I mainly do certain hours
So I don't get that attention from women
I like more intelligent conversation and that's hard to find
If I was you I be more serious with pax probably you have a happy face that will attract more women to you most women don't care if you chubby or not
As another member mentioned a dash cam is essential
Personally I keep my dash cam on all the time just in case


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Guys he's asking for advice, not jackass comments.


Tell them you are gay and don't swing that way.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

I had one passenger flirt with me, it was one of the few women that sat in the front seat. She was my age, decent looking, I guess. Oh well, she was barking up the wrong tree. If anybody tried to touch me I'd pull over, tell them to get out right now, and cancel the trip.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Tell them you are gay and don't swing that way.


that just makes them want it more!



GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


The worst is when the lady flirts with you right in front of her hubby boyfriend or 'friend' and it's his account the ride is under. Automatic 1* out of pure saltyness. Especially when she asks him if he has money for a tip and then reaches in his wallet and grabs a twenty for you!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

are you kidding me.....i am married and my wife is a beauty..
but if i am 26 y/o working in low paying mia...lived in wpb very long time...uber is so low paying low....i would enjoy my life alot more than i would post on here at 26......girls touching me or muscle guys wanting to fight drive....you are too green....c\think about rideshare at your age being a tender hahahahahaha.
i am old and get those nova girls . penn girls and wealthy girls alot..to them i am boring whick i like..
ALL SHOULD HAVE THIS PROBLEM WITH 100 5 STAR TRIPS...I SEE 2 DRIVING DASH BOARDS PROBLEMS WORRY THAT


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> are you kidding me.....i am married and my wife is a beauty..
> but if i am 26 y/o working in low paying mia...lived in wpb very long time...uber is so low paying low....i would enjoy my life alot more than i would post on here at 26......girls touching me or muscle guys wanting to fight drive....you are too green....c\think about rideshare at your age being a tender hahahahahaha


Yeah if I was in my 20's doing this I would be crushing serious ass. Don't get married yet bro your too young!!


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Ive never had one woman sit in the front seat unless it was a group of girls. I typically say nothing to them. They are more likely not to tip and give bad ratings.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

GammaRayBurst you have a gift that I desire!

Really I don't think this is something you really have to worry about.

Might happen from time to time. But really even the best looking guy isn't going to get hit on all the time. 
Most women just aren't going to do that.

Be professional and Uber on.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

"they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. "

If you didn't like that feeling wait until you reach under her dress and you're holding a ten pin.!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> GammaRayBurst you have a gift that I desire!
> 
> Really I don't think this is something you really have to worry about.
> 
> ...


Cableguynoe is being humble. The reason he doesn't worry about such behavior is it happens to him so frequently he's used to it. 

GammaRayBurst , I may have been a bit knee-jerk in my initial reply. Noe is right...no harm no foul as long as you don't engage in anything / cross the line. But still I would at least have a camera. Rate them what you wish.

You seem like a trustworthy and sincere person. Use Uber like I do: brush up on your social / soft people skills. I find that career oriented people (like those at my day job) get promoted when they are good with people, and follow through on commitments.


----------



## Mr Styg (Jan 3, 2018)

I would love to get hit on by the ladies.... As it turns out the gay guys love me more. Been offered fellatio by them also on numerous occasions. Ew


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

That's what you get for being a chick magnet.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

When you write to uber about it, you'll get the same canned 'we're sorry this is not the uber experience you wanted' that women get when this happens. I seriously doubt any of the men that I've reported for inappropriate behavior like this get deactivated. I just don't get matched with them again. 

You develop skills to deflect this. 

And don't let them touch you - take a slightly joking, but firm tone: 'hey, it's not that kind of ride' and then if they try again, less jokingly tone 'do not touch the driver'. 

Be pickier about who you pick up - I don't do low rated pax and I don't do overly drunk people. 

But I do think women learn to deal with this at a much younger age then mem do. We begin to encounter unwanted (and often aggressive) touches in our early teens - it's part of life. It happens when in public - whether we're driving uber or grocery shopping. You learn to deal.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Why is this thread...

Beginning to sound...

Like Penthouse forum for Ubers...8>)

"It all started on a late night ride"...

Rakos


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> When you write to uber about it, you'll get the same canned 'we're sorry this is not the uber experience you wanted' that women get when this happens. I seriously doubt any of the men that I've reported for inappropriate behavior like this get deactivated. I just don't get matched with them again.
> 
> You develop skills to deflect this.
> 
> ...


When I was college-age I hand a handful of experiences of being hit on by guys. Not fun. Those experiences made me realize what females have to go through all the time. Hey I'm all for freedom of choice, liberty, and whatever, but people need to respect other people and act civilized! I used to be angry about it because it seemed like women were less friendly to me as a result of bad experiences, since they didn't want to give me "the wrong idea" and have to deal with such a situation.

Now I'm married so I'm obviously not "in the market" anymore, but it's still a shame that we can't just be friendly and open with each other without things going "too far". I can't even tell a female co worker she looks nice today without the potential for it to be misinterpreted. Not everything in life has to be sexual.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Just do your best Matthew McConaughey, wag your finger and say " no no no no no"...






(Serious response:
One thing I've noticed driving drunks is that they can only focus on one thing. Shift the focus off your crotch. Works like a charm with food requests. Easy peezy.)


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


I have only had this happen once, unfortunately


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr Styg said:


> I would love to get hit on by the ladies.... As it turns out the gay guys love me more. Been offered fellatio by them also on numerous occasions. Ew


Fellatio? Is that horatio's brother?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> how do I stop this from happening in the future?


You only have a few choices

1) lose a few pounds
2) take an ESL course and improve your spelling
3) call it off with your fiancé and get back in the open market

I recommend all of the above.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


Do u have man boobies?


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


They must have been ugly for you to complain. Like your a women


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> When I was college-age I hand a handful of experiences of being hit on by guys. Not fun. Those experiences made me realize what females have to go through all the time...
> I used to be angry about it because it seemed like women were less friendly to me as a result of bad experiences, since they didn't want to give me "the wrong idea" and have to deal with such a situation.


It's not unusual for some men to get angry/aggressive/violent when their advances are rejected. This tends to make us less friendly.

It takes skill to be able to turn down unwanted advances without negative consequences.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> It's not unusual for some men to get angry/aggressive/violent when their advances are rejected. This tends to make us less friendly.
> 
> It takes skill to be able to turn down unwanted advances without negative consequences.


I understand...which is why I am mad at the idiots who ruin it for those of us who are civilized. I do in fact get a lot of friendly female pax who sit in the front and chat...but there would probably be more if it wasn't for those jerks.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


You need to start the MeatToo Movement. #meattoo



grayspinner said:


> It's not unusual for some men to get angry/aggressive/violent when their advances are rejected. This tends to make us less friendly.
> 
> It takes skill to be able to turn down unwanted advances without negative consequences.


It is a fine art only mastered by a few...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday


And today you are a?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

get another job... maybe u are better looking than you think. 50 lifetime Rides it will get worst fast. run dont walk. next it will be u are drunk


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rakos said:


> "It all started on a late night ride"...


"...and ended with deactivation and blue balls."

Like the sands of an hourglass,
These are the miles of an Uber driver.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

haha


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Women flirt with me all the time too. 

Drunks will be drunks....

#MeToo.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And today you are a?


At this rate he'll be in a retirement home before thanksgiving. 

Sorry about the traumatic events you had to go through OP, hope it doesn't scar you for life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When i was a waiter doing events at the Colliseum in Biloxi i used to love a table full of women bankers.

Sure they get handsy.
Try to include motel keys with tips.

They tip good .

Women in groups are Animals.



Mr Styg said:


> I would love to get hit on by the ladies.... As it turns out the gay guys love me more. Been offered fellatio by them also on numerous occasions. Ew


Do they offer to pay ?



mrpjfresh said:


> Just do your best Matthew McConaughey, wag your finger and say " no no no no no"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait
You refocus
Them from food requests
To your crotch ?!?



dogemuffins said:


> I had one passenger flirt with me, it was one of the few women that sat in the front seat. She was my age, decent looking, I guess. Oh well, she was barking up the wrong tree. If anybody tried to touch me I'd pull over, tell them to get out right now, and cancel the trip.


Youre NO FUN !


----------



## Hijax918 (Sep 17, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


I'm 57... FIFTY FREAKING SEVEN! And I have drunk guys hitting on me all the time. (Female here) . Even explaining that I'm old enough to be there grandmother doesn't help. One little shit tried to show me his junk. Said it was the best junk I'd ever see. Told him to GTFO before his junk needed a good repair.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I call B.S.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ya 50 lifetime rides is very credible....maybe it's in his brain only


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have NO IDEA why this came to mind...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

flirting.. sex in back seat..college girls talking about as bad as touching,,,,,i could write a book...tough guys..people i threw out..BUT IN LIGHTED AREA)
AS I go to work soon ..from philly nothing with shock me..if a guy opened his coat and had a gun ..it would not shock me..i would ask . are thier not better richer people to shoot than me..
so it funny when people say whats the best uber story...i say about tips...no free stories..with black car well over 12k trips. i seen it all...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Women and men flirt with me but the lesbians tend to be less handsy.

Everything changed when I changed my driving area to a more upscale area, lots of tourists. I picked up a bunch of pax coming out of a charity ball at the Four Seasons last week for example. 

I drive a pretty nice car for UberX.. this allows me to pick up at 5 star hotels instead of bars and entitled a-holes out with the boys (or girls). So now I drive to an area about 45 mins from my house to service upscale clients who are more respectful. Sometimes I drive workers home at night, they’re ok. 

This doesn’t work as well if your car is a beater dedicated for rideshare.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

polar2017 said:


> As far as I can tell in all of my years of interacting with females, your ability to hold a conversation & show confidence goes along way.


THIS. BINGO!

When I have to put on a show (act 'professional', chit the chat) I can turn that shit up to 11.

I get tips and can talk to anyone.. because not getting into a argument with a random pass means my car won't get abused and I have to put up with less nonsense and it keeps the other BS to a minimum.

My GF keeps me happy so I have absolutely no reason or intention of reciprocating anything a woman (or man) does.

Be nice, be able to hold a conversation and read the person to gauge what actions to take.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

_*Be nice, be able to hold a conversation and read the person to gauge what actions to take.*_

Great point and huge KEY...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Hijax918 said:


> I'm 57... FIFTY FREAKING SEVEN! And I have drunk guys hitting on me all the time. (Female here) . Even explaining that I'm old enough to be there grandmother doesn't help. One little shit tried to show me his junk. Said it was the best junk I'd ever see. Told him to GTFO before his junk needed a good repair.


You dont like younger men??

Damn its not easy getting older women like the movies show...i just want my Jenna Wolfe!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I am a 26 year old male yesterday I picked up for college girls are University girls they were definitely Rich beyond their wildest dreams I picked them up in this area of Miami Florida see attachment below also this is my current Uber rating
> View attachment 199401
> View attachment 199402
> im a chubby guy im not handsome by any means however yestarday when i picked these intoxicated women they wouldnt stop putting their hands on me kept lightly touching me on my shoulders. And other regions . i felt extremely uncomfortable. I told them i had a fiance they said her you can come back to our house and live a good life with us and i said im sorry but i have to keep it professional....let me ask you guys here a question? If this was reversed and i was a female and it was a bunch of men what would happen then i reported this to uber with proof via dash cam they deactivated their account how do I stop this from happening in the future. It makes me extremely uncomfortable I have a fiance and not some intoxicated Pax. This isn't the first time that women tend to flirt with me I thought only men did this type of stuff


Is that you Sad Uber?


----------

